# Replacement Rear Springs , Roadster 225 2002



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello All ,

I recently replaced the rear coil springs on my 2002 Roadster after failing the MOT on one side due to breakage / corrosion .

I replaced them with KILEN springs as they sem to have a good name , but , I have noticed that the bottom section of the coil is touching the next lower part of the coil spring . Believe we call this bottoming out as if you have vast weight on the rear end of the vehicle . I have noticed a tapping sound when they are touching on bumpy roads .

I did take note that the two springs I removed had two silver paint marks on them , I have now realised that this is an identification mark when fitted .

I did tighten/torque everything with the vehicle sitting at kerbweight.

QUESTION : Have I fitted the correct springs ? The dimensions were identical to those removed but should I have brought replacements from AUDI quoting the 2 silver paint marks on the ones removed ?

The vehicle is a 2002 1.8T 225 BHP Roadster .

Any replies appreciated

Thanks.....John


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is a pic of mine and as you can see they dont touch, although these are eibachs the std will be similar.








They are progressively wound so the initial movement would be the small windings so if the springs are the wrong ones (non quattro?) they could be noisy.
Are you sure it's the springs making the tapping noise - it could be the drop links you have just disturbed to drop the arms down to fit the springs.
Un-do them and cable tie them up out of the way and go for a small run to check them out
Make sure they're safely out of the way

Hope this helps you
Graham


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Graham ,

Thanks for your reply .

I managed to fit the springs without disturbing the drop links by compressing the springs a little .

I did have to remove the lower shock obsorber to hub setscrew which was very tight to get a little more downward movement .I did torque this back up to 110nm at kerbweight position as per the Bentley Manual .

I will however try your idea but I am reasonably sure it is the springs touching making the noise but you never know . Looking at your springs they are no where near touching each coil .

I got the springs from EBAY , item number 350481448963 , I have just looked again and they do say for Quattro Models so I hope they are the correct ones .

Thanks Again.......John


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

I have had a look at the springs again today and the coils are definately touchning one another towards the bottom of the spring . When I go over a speed bump the tapping noise happens . I am certain the new springs fitted are the problem and just wondering if anyone else has had this issue .

Hard to explain clearly but the spring is compressed at the lower end , in other words no room for further downward movement .

I think I may have brought some faulty springs .

Any Comments.....Thanks .


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a pic I dug out of the std coil fitted and also unfitted compared with the eibach - did your springs look similar as these coils do seem to be nearer to each other but they didn't make any noises.

















I think the springs would have to be loose to make a noise on compression when the coils touch, this means that one of the springs wouldn't be as compressed as the other one ie two different types of spring

Graham


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for your replies Graham ,

Today I raised the car and placed a piece of rubber between the coils where they were close to each other at idle when the car wheels are on the ground , went out for a run on some humps and bumps and no tapping noise . The springs were Kilen part number 50196 and states on the box for Quattro models from 1998 . I don't suppose that the springs are different for the Coupe and Roadster as the box did not show either model just the part number and Quattro. I have a Roadster .

Could it be that the strength of the coil is not consistent making them compress more at the lower point . I don't suppose they have a top and bottom or sided . I certainly did not see any markings but just a thought .

I have thrown the old ones now but seem to remember that the coils reduced in diameter more to allow for compression without touching , in other words going inside each other as they compress over bumps etc .

Look forward to your thoughts.

John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi John
I'm swapping the springs on our car soon (hopefully this weekend) and from the research i've done and looking at the replacements i'm fitting i think there is a top and bottom so is your problem just the fact that they are on upside down??
The coils on the ones i'm going to fit (original Audi) end with slightly different diameters at each end where the stop buffer goes through them. I'm also just wondering if they compress differently if fitted upside down due to the wire guage and coil diameter constantly varying and if so could this cause them to "bottom out" prematurely. The non-quattro springs are totally different so i'm sure there isn't an issue there.
Just a thought :?

Warren.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Warren ,

Thanks for your comments . When you got your new ones from AUDI did they have the same colour paint markings as the old ones ? I did not see these paint markings on the old ones until I removed them . Mine had two silver paint marks .

I have tried to visualise how they would sit if fitted the other way up but not easy as you can imagine . They do fit very well in the stops and I did make sure that the end of the spring is up against the stop at the bottom to stop them turning . 
But have I fitted them upside down !!!! Probably but I hope not !! There was nothing within the new springs package mentioning top or bottom .

Would you mind sharing with me how much AUDI charge for these , I am begining to wish I had got mine from them now as they do seem to check compatibility very well . I have looked on the VAGCAT.COM website and it seems that all sorts of different springs are available depending on the paint spots on your old ones . Although I am not sue what the paint spots determine .

Let me know how you get on taking the bottom shock obsorber setscrew out and putting back in . Mine were very tight throughout loosening and tightening even before any tension was created . I thought at one point I had got them cross threaded but luckily I had'nt . I think its just the residue of loctite within the hub threads although I did clean them out the best I could .

Look forward to you reply.

John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi John
I haven't got my replacements from Audi, they are used sports springs that are going to replace standard ones. I picked them up from someone on here who had replaced theirs with 40mm lowering springs.
I did check with Audi how much they are new and the rears are £74 each! You're right though they are very attentive to detail when buying spares from them.
I looked into the spots thing here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=237715 and it is a bit of a minefield, they seem to vary depending on coupe, roadster, bhp, 2wd, 4wd, kerb weight and matching them up with the shock absorbers. The aftermarket ones just seem to vary on coupe, roadster, 2wd or 4wd.
I'll let you know how i get on with the shock absorber screws :? 
Keep us informed on what you find in the end.

Warren.

*EDIT*
I forgot to add that my replacement springs also have a green spot at the top right at the end of the coil which i'm guessing determines which way up they should go. I'll try and confirm more when i've done mine.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Warren , Intereseting point on the spots !

Anyway I think that i have come to the conclusion that I have fitted the springs upside down .

I got in touch with the supplier who stated that Kilen springs have a written sequence of numbers in green print , the print must be the correct way up to read when fitted . Next thing went to have a look at mine and the print is upside down !!!! just my luck !! But at least hopefully found my problem !

So I am going to put them the correct way up tomorrow . Shame to do the job twice but I suppose we all have to learn by making mistakes from time to time . The annoying thing is that nothing was on the box or any instructions to tell you that they have a top and bottom.

Anyway overalls on tomorrow and change them around . I must also remember to have good look at the drop links for any cracks etc after reading the reports of them breaking on here . May add a bit of waxoyl here and there at the same time .

Good luck doing yours over the weekend .

Thanks for your help on here , will look out for your report how you get on with yours next week .

John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Let us know the outcome when you've done them but from what you're saying it does sound pretty cut and dry. Post up some pics if possible too as it may help someone else in the future.

I'll let you know when i've done ours, trouble is if i don't get chance this weekend i reckon it will be after Christmas with busy times coming up unless i take a day off specifically to do the job.

Warren.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi - I would like to add some pictures of the springs fitted to he car at kerbweight but not sure how to do it .

Think you may have to have special consent . Any ideas please ?

I turned them over but they are still failing , coils compressed to close together causing them to tap together when going over bumps etc .

Would love to add some pictures for other forum members to view .

Currently debating with supplier on next steps due to these being unfit for purpose .

Thanks .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John Stratton said:


> Would love to add some pictures for other forum members to view Thanks .


Hi John, Sign up with.. http://www.photobucket.com. its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

hi john,

i had the same mot failure with my rear springs on my TT coupe (225). Audi ones were £75 each.

I decided to go down the route of some apex lowering springs @ 110 for front and rear.

I know from doing some searching when i replaced mine, some aftermarket manufactures wanted to know if the car was a coupe or roadster? I think this is due to the extra weight in the roadster, which in turn could mean that coupe springs will bottom out easier?

Cheers

Dave.

My car was a 1999. if you want me to go up the shed i can get the colour code from the rear spring.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi John
Sorry to hear you've still got problems even after turning the springs over  
I know you are already persuing it but i think if i were you i would push to get your money back and get some from Audi, the more expensive route i know but at least you won't have the hassle.

I can also confirm the green spot on the rears does denote the top of the spring plus if you turn them over you can see the difference in how they are wound.
The pic below is one of my old ones, i did manage to change them over the weekend.










Let us know how you get on.

Warren.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Warren ,

Pleased you got on ok . How was that M14 bolt into the hub ?

Dave , Thanks also for you reply post . My old ones had two silver paint marks .

Hoggy , Thanks for instructions for loading photo's etc .

Below is a photo of my new failing springs fitted on my Roadster . The supplier is speaking with Kilen today regarding this issue .

May have to fit for the third time once sorted , money back my preffered option and buy some more possibly from AUDI.

At least I can fit these now with my eyes closed !!!!










John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

John i must say that spring looks very compressed at each end (top and bottom) especially if that's jacked up with the wheels off?!

I got on ok with the M14 bolt, once it was cracked undone i could just about undo it the rest of the way with my fingers if i held the shock absorber in the right position.
To tighten it back up i screwed it in with a small socket wrench and then raised the hub with a bottle jack to roughly the point where it would be if it were lowered to the ground with the wheels on and then torqued it up.

Good luck with the refund, it's the only way i reckon :?


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Warren ,

They look terrible don't they .

The picture is taken with the car at kerbweight as if the wheels are on , Need to show how they sit as if the wheels were on the car for the photo . The blocks of wood you can probably see under the trailing are were just for security . the arm is not actually sitting on them . The jack is under the hub lifted to the kerbweight position if wheels were on .

Another pain that was just to take the picture and send to the supplier .

Pleased the bolts went ok , a matter of good alignment is the key .

Will keep the post updated as things progress .

John


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Update on my Spring Problem :

I called AUDI Peterborough today and it turns out my car does have sports suspension fitted as standard , talking to the very helpul parts person the TT was apparantly fitted with many springs variants throught its manufacture and it is key when replacement is required that you fit the correct ones . I WISH I HAD DONE !!

I have also spoken with the spring manufacturer ( KILEN) today who confirmed my thoughts that the springs I purchased for my car are not suitable as it has sports suspension , KILEN also confirmed that they do not manufacture the sports suspension springs so could not supply .

I purchased the springs from and EBAY parts seller who has now updated the listing stating , NOT SUITABLE FOR CARS FITTED WITH SPORTS SUSPENSION !! Looking at others for sale on EBAY it is not clear in the listings so wanted to warn people to check thoroughly that they are suitable before purchase otherwise you will be like myself and remove and fit three times!!!!!

Luckily for me the seller has agreed to give me a full refund including return postage of the springs to him , to be fair he has been very helpful regarding the issue. I know others may not be so helpful .

So I have ordered the correct ones ( I hope ) from AUDI Peterborough ( £56 + VAT EACH ) and will collect them tomorrow and hopefully fit on Friday / Saturday .

Another point worth a mention is that my original springs had two silver paint marks on them , looking at another post on here my car should be fitted with standard suspension ?? So again can these paint spots be reliable ??

Anyway it will be 8 hours labour ish total ( I like my Cuppa ) and three goes , this time whilst asleep possibly and I should have it cracked .

Some things you never forget in life and this will be one of those things .

SO HOPEFULLY MY FINAL WORDS ON THIS SUBJECT , PLEASE CHECK THAT YOU HAVE THE CORRECT SPRINGS BEFORE FITTING THEM , AND BEWARE THEY ALL LOOK VERY SIMULAR . MANY VARIANTS OUT THERE !!!!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you've managed to sort it out and get a refund, great news [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Cross referencing them on vagcat.com is helpful but i think main dealer is the only way to purchase replacements for OEM.

Warren.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Well , job done for the third time and all is fine . PERFECT !!!

The only difference that you could see really was that the coiling reduced more in diameter at the top and bottom and were slightly taller .

The interesting bit is that they did have the two silver paint marks on the new ones , just like the old . Green paint mark on the tops .

So have I got sports suspension or not ?? I asked at AUDI and they said I have a version of sports suspension as its a Quattro ???

The spring OEM part number is 1JO511115DD.

I know if I ever have to replace the fronts I will be purchasing OEM .

Thanks for all the replies i had in helping to rectify ..........John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi John

Glad you're finally sorted out, it's worth that bit extra to go OEM i reckon!!
Just looked up your springs on vagcat.com and you have "standard sports suspension" as Audi word it or pre-facelift as it's called on here. The extra 20mm drop came in on the 2003 year models.

Warren.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

John Stratton said:


> Update on my Spring Problem :
> I have also spoken with the spring manufacturer ( KILEN) today who confirmed my thoughts that the springs I purchased for my car are not suitable as it has sports suspension , KILEN also confirmed that they do not manufacture the sports suspension springs so could not supply .


Good to hear your spring saga has reached a happy conclusion 

Looking at the pictures of the Kilen springs, regardless of your car having the lower "sports" or standard suspension...they'd be useless for either variant. If meant for a non-sports suspension car the back end of your car would be up in the air and the coils wouldn't be binding.

Definately not FWD version with it's completely different rear susp' set-up; possibly the springs have made to an incorrect spec.

Dave


----------

